# Spinach stuffed chicken breasts



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My 18 mo loves these and Winn Dixie keeps having chicken breasts, buy one get one free. Stuff the chicken with the spinach/cheese mixture, rub some spices on it and wrap it in bacon. They're in the fridge right now, but I'll fire the Egg up shortly.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

And onions...


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

What time is dinner looks good..


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

...


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

what Mixture??? how much spinach, what kind of cheese, quick, I am going by winndixie on my way home. what spices?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not sure on how much. Just stuff it till it's full. You should get over 1/2 cup in each breast, I would imagine. I mix chopped spinach, mayo, fresh grated parmesan and some mozzarella. And of course, fresh cracked pepper and salt. I make my own rubs and have a few in jars. You can buy some premade rub or make your own. My chicken rub is kosher salt, cracked pepper, thyme, rosemary, cayenne, a little brown sugar and possibly a few others. Can't remember everything right now.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Yard bird always taste better with bacon but then again what doesn't? Long live the Pig!!!


----------

